# Greetings from IN!



## Madyson (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'm Madyson, but I go Mady. I'm new on here, and have 6 horses (three of which are projects). I've been riding since I was five years old.

Rhythm, my three year old, is an Oldenburg/TB cross gelding. I've had him since he was a yearling, and he's just a saint!

Here he is:








&









Scarlett is one of my projects. She's a six year old, Welsh/TB out of GlenCoe Jester:









Jewel is another project. She's a five year old, Oldenburg/Hanoverian mare whom is half-sister to Rhythm.
(she's the horse in back):









Dexter is my yearling, half brother to Rhythm. He's an Oldenburg/TB whom I've owned since he was a weanling:









Lilly is Rhythm's full sister, and two years younger, which would make her a yearling. She's another project:









London is a 20 year old retired GP horse. He was an OTTB whom I was given by my father's boss when I was 11. (Sorry, no pics on this computer!)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi! welcome! Im new today as well! beautiful horses! i ride western, but i would love to try jumping sometime. =]


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to HF! Your horses are gorgeous!


----------



## wingnuts (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome! You have some lovely horses. 

Tracy


----------



## Madyson (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you, everyone!


----------

